

Head of IMF in Custody for Alleged Sexual Assault  - mvs
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703730804576323912847808664.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories

======
dynosaur
Predictable. The IMF has a long history of raping nations too.

